# Lizard ID, Adelaide



## Khukuri (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all! I came across about half a dozen of these little guys while out on a walk around Port Adelaide today, and am curious about what they are. The closest I can manage with my terrible lizard ID skills is "some sort of Ctenophorus, maybe".  Any takers?


----------



## Rocket (Sep 15, 2014)

Painted Dragons (Ctenophorus pictus).


----------

